# Tuna Trip



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Horn Mountain today. #75 smallest #195 largest. Lost one as big as the 195


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Largest


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Chunking or trolling


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Live baiting


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Largest posted upside down


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What time of day was the bite?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Horn mountain was in crappy green water Saturday. Glad it cleared up for you. Nice work!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

We got there 7:45ish green water hooked up in 15 minutes. Water got a little blueish but by the time we left was more green. Left at 12 and went swirdfishing. 0-1 came unbuttoned 15 minutes in


----------



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

Where you fishing out of Venice, La.?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice fish dude!!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:

How many gallons per mile?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

kman1117 said:


> Where you fishing out of Venice, La.?


Yup Venice


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

RMS said:


> How many gallons per mile?


You don't want to know what the price per pound is


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Tuna Town. I love it.
Whyme


----------

